# New Posts



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Anyone notice after reading all the new posts and going back to the home page there are still New Post - 2?

You click on new posts and there are none there? Any ideas @Gizmo ?


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Anyone notice after reading all the new posts and going back to the home page there are still New Post - 2?
> 
> You click on new posts and there are none there? Any ideas @Gizmo ?



Haven't noticed it on my side.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Haven't noticed it on my side.


Thanks @BhavZ so it's only me... I'll check in some other browsers and see if I can fix it..


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

I was thinking the same thing, could be that your current browser isn't refreshing your session and is saying you have unread threads or perhaps you have unread conversations or alerts.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I was thinking the same thing, could be that your current browser isn't refreshing your session and is saying you have unread threads or perhaps you have unread conversations or alerts.



Nope it's me... same story in IE and Chrome...


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope it's me... same story in IE and Chrome...



And Fire Fox...??


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

Interesting, perhaps there is an unread thread lurking around there somewhere


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/14)

Mine also show 2 unread new posts but I've gone through all of the posts.


----------



## Andre (9/3/14)

Happens on my side as well, think the new posts updates a bit slower.
EDIT: Oh, now I see, it keeps 2 New Posts there, must be a system problem. @Gizmo should pick it up.


----------



## Rex_Bael (9/3/14)

What I have seen on other forums is that there are sometimes hidden or restricted threads/sections for moderators. That might cause something like this.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Mine also show 2 unread new posts but I've gone through all of the posts.



Thanks @annemarievdh and @Matthee ! I was losing my mind... happy it's not just me! 

@Matthee please put your avatar back... it's not the same without your REO Cop Badge!


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

Most probably a bug on a nic-buzz in the system (or a system administrator on a nic-buzz )

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

I sometimes get a 1 post. I can pull the hair out of my head because I can't find that 1 post.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

TylerD said:


> I sometimes get a 1 post. I can pull the hair out of my head because I can't find that 1 post.



So you stress on 1 post... just imagine how we feel with DOUBLE that amount... I have been pressing button like a man possessed!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

I don't feel so scared anymore since @Matthee 's Reo cop badge is gone, did he go undercover?


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

Think he is part of SANAP now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (9/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> So you stress on 1 post... just imagine how we feel with DOUBLE that amount... I have been pressing button like a man possessed!


When it happens, I actually go manually through all the categories to see if there is a bold post I have missed.


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

We need to get to the ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

TylerD said:


> When it happens, I actually go manually through all the categories to see if there is a bold post I have missed.



This was awesome advice... I went to a few categories and responded to an old thread or two and BINGO! So either @Gizmo is online and fixing... or your advice was right on the button @TylerD! 

Oh what a relief... my OCD panic is over!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom (9/3/14)

i get....somewhere around 2k posts  and dont want to mark unread, because it will clear all....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/3/14)

Bliksem strale


----------



## Silver (10/3/14)

Isnt 2 posts Gizmo's way of sending us a subtle rebuildable RDA/RBA message ?
Get it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------

